# room for rent kota kinabalu



## lauraembling

Hi- i am a medical student looking for a room/apartment to rent from early sept to early oct for myself and another medical student. would be great to hear from anyone who has a room/apartment or who knows how to find one. we are doing a 1 month placement at the Queen Elizabeth hospital so would like to be within a 5 kilometers of there.
thanks!


----------



## lauraembling

that sounds good, how much would be rent be and could we have it just until oct 2nd?


----------



## ayamkampung

hi, anyone has anymore property for rent at KK ? tq


----------

